
It’s a kind of ImageMagick - brunjact
https://revs.runtime-revolution.com/its-a-kind-of-imagemagick-5f40056fc29f
======
brunjact
Never though someone would actually prefer a command line image editor over a
GUI equivalent. Now I know a faster way to convert or resize images and I
don't even have to leave the keyboard! :-)

